# Język zdobyczą typowo ludzką



## gockab

Hej, czy zdanie "   *Język zdobyczą typowo ludzką "* można przetłumaczyć w następujący sposób:
*
" The language as an acquisition typically huma n"* ?

Dziękuję z góry za pomoc!


----------



## LilianaB

Language is  a  typically human phenomenon, or acquisition. I don't know if this is true, but this is what many claim and this would be the translation, I think.


----------



## kknd

wg mnie nie. „_The langauge is a typically human_ X”, gdzie „X” jest raczej jednym z wyrazów: _invention_ (wynalazek), _creation_ (wytwór), _innovation_ (nowinka), czy też _discovery_ (odkrycie), _finding_ (znalezisko), a może nawet _product_ (produkt), _contrivance_ (wymysł), _idea_ (pomysł), _design_ (rozwiązanie), _concept_ (koncept/koncepcja). w nawiasach podano, z czym dany wyraz należałoby przede wszystkim kojarzyć; _acquisition_ (nabytek) raczej tu nie pasuje.

przyznam szczerze, że nie wiem, który z podanych przeze mnie wyżej wyrazów pasowałby najlepiej… może ktoś inny będzie miał lepsze rozeznanie; osobiście sądzę, że _concept_, _invention_, _contrivance_ będą tu najlepsze.

por. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2366165 (zdublowane)


----------



## LilianaB

Language acquisition is the process through which humans perceive, learn to understand and learn to use speech. This is a linguistic term.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Language acquisition is the process through which humans perceive, learn to understand and learn to use speech. This is a linguistic term.



You misunderstand the word “zdobycz”. It has nothing to do with “language acquisistion” by children or adult learners here. It is rather an “achievement”.


----------



## LilianaB

Zdobycz is not the right Polish word in reference to language. It is usually used in reference to a piece of meat an animal was able to recover, something stolen, a stolen or conquered piece of land, etc. Language is a human phenomenon, I would say.


----------



## dreamlike

Yet another vague sentence that doesn't lend itself to translation because of its imaginative style. I wonder how your professor would render this sentence into English. I have a sneaking suspicion that it would be dismissed by natives as unnatural. Please let us know what the desired translation is. I'm very curious to know. I would go for one of the answers that appeared in the English thread: Language - Uniquely human development.

Liliana, "zdobycz" can be used figuratively, and works just fine in reference to things other than a prey. As Mr Ben Jamin said, it can be replaced with "achievement" here. Język osiągnięciem typowo ludzkim.


----------



## kknd

na mojej liście byłoby _achievement_ (osiągnięcie); przyznam, że dość ciekawe, choć nie wiadomo co na to autor, który mógłby dać dokładniejszy kontekst – osobiście wydaje mi się, że postać wyrażenia sugeruje tytuł jakiejś pracy naukowej (licencjackiej/magisterskiej) – z nudów możemy przyjąć właśnie ten…  jakieś dalsze pomysły?

p.s. z wątku angielskiego bardzo spodobało mi się (oprócz wybranego wyżej przez dreamlike _language as uniquely human developement_) wyrażenie _language as a human-specific ability_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

A warning to our non native Polish foreros: 
Liliana znowu się wymądrza na temat polskiego, chociaż nie ma racji. 
Liliana is again playing an authoritative Polish wizard, but she is wrong again. ‘Zdobycz’ has many figurative meanings.


----------



## LilianaB

He is translating a piece of semi-academic text. Figurative language of that sort is not allowed in this kind of writing. Zdobycz is not the word to be used in this context. Please leave personal comments related to forum members' behavior to private messaging.


----------



## dreamlike

I can imagine more figurative usages, Liliana. The definition of "zdobycz" reads: 


> 1. «to, co zostało zdobyte»
> 2. «to, co zostało osiągnięte w jakiejś dziedzinie» [PWN]



The prevailing meaning of "zdobycz" is indeed "a prey", but it's often used with things that were achieved by some great effort, just like animals have to put in a lot of effort to hunt their prey. I think it's permissible. Even more - I wouldn't be so sure about the usage being figurative here.


----------



## LilianaB

Jezyk zdobycza typowo ludzka just sounds terrible as a title of an academic paper. In some other context or construction the word could be permissible. Zdobycze wiedzy sredniowiecza, or renesansu, rather.


----------



## dreamlike

I'd rather expect _Zdobycze naukowe średniowiecza, zdobycze kulturalne oświecenia_, something to that effect. 

Having given it some thought, "zdobycz" sounds a tiny bit cumbersome in the title of an academic paper. But then again they might have had some good reasons for using it - the ones I pointed out in my previous post.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are right Dreamlike. These examples are very good in my opinion. I just do not think zdobycz goes with language.


----------



## gockab

As I recall, finally I used _"Language - a typically human phenomenon"._

My teacher corrected some part of our works and, in her opinion, the best translation would be *"Language as uniquely human achievement" *without any articles as it is a title. She said that it was important to use 'achievement' because of the connotations the Polish word "zdobycz" has - the language has not come naturally, it has been achieved.

Thank you for your help!


----------

